# Biofalls/waterfall and skimmer UK stockists?



## Franks (16 May 2019)

Hi all,

It appears that there are no UK suppliers for proper bio-fall waterfalls and pump skimmers? Searching Google and ringing local aquatics seen to suggest we in the UK prefer to have all the equipment, tubing, wires inside of the pond which I'm not at all fond of.

I'm talking about the skimmers you install in the side of the pond liner which contains a flap or vortex that pulls the water down drawn from the pump that is housed at the very bottom. 

The reason I want this kind of install is because the skimmer houses a basket for collecting leaves, a foam for collecting finer particles and the pump at the bottom doesn't get clogged as easily and therefore runs more efficiently. It's much easier to keep the whole pond clean and maintenance is simple. The skimmed water is then pumped up to the biofall and it's biological media before entering the pond again via a home-made rock cascade.

Does anyone know a supplier in the UK? i.e. much like this like this small setup;


My next pond will be a 10ft x 7ft heavily rocked gold fish pond.

Many thanks


----------



## webworm (16 May 2019)

Get in touch with the author of the YouTube video. Certainly knows his stuff.


----------



## frederick thompson (16 May 2019)

If there the same type you are after
Oase make them.
Just type in google oase pond skimmers. And a few come up.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (17 May 2019)

I'm having the same problem finding these types of products. I was looking for the skimmer, biofalls, aquablocks, and a decent pump with no luck.

It's not just in the UK, it's Europe... They have decent distributors in pretty much all the other continents.

Oase have skimmers, but don't look too good if comparing to Aquascape products.

You can order it online directly from America (manufacturers websites or Amazon), but shipping costs are outrageous.

I've found an Aquascape distributor in Switzerland, but haven't tried contacting them yet. Also found a couple youtube channels in the UK using Aquascape products, but haven't tried contacting them to check if they can sell the products to the public directly.

I'll probably end up building what I need myself...


----------



## Franks (19 May 2019)

It’s official. Europe simply have no supplier of a basic sidewall skimmer which houses the pump. This is THE best way to design a pond - I can’t believe no one has designed something for the EU market.

I asked Mark at AnyPond so hopefully he’ll be able to source something from the U.S?

Barmy


----------



## martin-green (19 May 2019)

The side wall skimmers I have seen feed directly to the main filter, no extra pump required. You can get them from koi pond stockits (and ebay for £55)


----------



## Franks (20 May 2019)

How is this type of setup plumbed in? 

Is a bulkhead fitted with the hose pipe work ran underground to a pressurised canister filter? In turn, I guess the output hose from the canister would feed a waterfall which is also attached to the liner like the side wall skimmer?

Thanks for replying!


----------



## martin-green (20 May 2019)

Its only the skimmer (With catchment basket, flap etc) so how it is plumbed in is really up to you.

Must be cheaper than asking your mate to get one and having to pay import duty and mark up on it.


----------



## frederick thompson (20 May 2019)

Franks said:


> How is this type of setup plumbed in?
> 
> Is a bulkhead fitted with the hose pipe work ran underground to a pressurised canister filter? In turn, I guess the output hose from the canister would feed a waterfall which is also attached to the liner like the side wall skimmer?
> 
> Thanks for replying!


Hi i have a thread on here freds new pond build. Have a look on there.
I will do you some photos of my skimmer system if you like

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (20 May 2019)

Franks said:


> How is this type of setup plumbed in?
> 
> Is a bulkhead fitted with the hose pipe work ran underground to a pressurised canister filter? In turn, I guess the output hose from the canister would feed a waterfall which is also attached to the liner like the side wall skimmer?
> 
> Thanks for replying!


Here you go mate. My wall skimmer setup. No basket traps. Pond wall skimmer to ultra sieve 78 micron screen. 

Retuned via dry pump to UV to mid water returns x 2.









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (20 May 2019)

That first lot of photos is from skimmer into filter







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (20 May 2019)

Next lot out of filter return to pond
Hope these help you.
Theres lots of koi sites that sell wall skimmers of all differant types.
Absolute koi is one
Hope this helps fred







Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## frederick thompson (20 May 2019)

frederick thompson said:


> Next lot out of filter return to pond
> Hope these help you.
> Theres lots of koi sites that sell wall skimmers of all differant types.
> Absolute koi is one
> ...


For got to add my skimmer is gravity water feed to filter then pumped to pond via pump after the filter

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (21 May 2019)

Frederick that is some setup you have! 
Thanks for posting


----------



## frederick thompson (21 May 2019)

Franks said:


> Frederick that is some setup you have!
> Thanks for posting


Any time mate. Thats just a machanical filter.
I can run that line for about a month with out cleaning. With a basket filter i would be cleaning it out every day.
My other line is all automated. With a rotary drum. And thats my bio line.
Plus a nexus 320 with 320lts of k1 and helx13 plastic media for the bio mass to colonise.

In koi ponds you use what we call dry pumps. It does not mash the muck up. In pond water pumps mash the muck up when pumping. So by being behind the filter its cleaned before it gets to the pump.
And uv.
My skimmer is there to clean the surface area only.and move the water.

Bottom drain does the cleaning below. Works with circulations  of water and a spindriter air dome.
So put in a nutshell water movement.
Here is the media that is my bio side of things
The ultra sieve does not have the media inside. I just stored it inside
While i looked in my nexus filter to see how clean it was. It was spotless.








Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Franks (22 May 2019)

Nice! I’d love to keep Koi but just don’t have the space to offer them. Shubunkin are most likely to live in this pond along with plants.


----------



## frederick thompson (23 May 2019)

Franks said:


> Nice! I’d love to keep Koi but just don’t have the space to offer them. Shubunkin are most likely to live in this pond along with plants.


Shubunkin are nice. And goldfish.
My pond is mixed. A couple of green tench 24 yrs old. A fantail goldfish 24 yrs old. A grass carp 20 yrs old
6 orfs. About 20 koi catp.
And 9 rudd. 24 yrs old. I am not into just koi. I like fish in general.
I started of just basic then the fish bug took hold. Haha. Then grand bains come along. So decided to do a raised pond with windows .so kids did nt fall in. And they could watch the fish.
They love it
Fred

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (26 Jun 2019)

Just leaving this here in case someone else is interested...

I have contacted the guy from the video on facebook and he does sell the equipment in the UK.


----------

